# Remote Control TV2 UHF Troubles?



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I got my 622 installed today. I have the 2nd TV in a bedroom about 35 feet away from the receiver with a few walls. I had no success in getting the remote to work from a distance of greater than 15 ft.

I elevated the antenna by putting it on coax and raising it to about 7' from the floor. No difference.

I put an RF amplifier in line so to add more sensitivity for what I think is weak signal. No difference. (hopefully no neighbors share the same frequency)

I read the users manual and discovered that I could switch the, "A" setting to the "B" setting I made the change. No difference.

I tried different channel frequencies. No difference.

I took a 8.0 UHF PRO remote from my 921 and programed it to the 622. It worked just as good and the remote that came with the 622. No improvement.

Does anyone have any direction/fixes so I can get more signal to the 622 so I can use it from a bedroom?

Thanks


----------



## R_Childress (Jan 4, 2006)

Did the installer hook the attenuator that came with the 622 on the unit in line between the antenna. Mine did this and I had the same problem. I took out the attenuator and hooked the antenna up directly to unit and it works perfectly!!


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

R_Childress said:


> Did the installer hook the attenuator that came with the 622 on the unit in line between the antenna. Mine did this and I had the same problem. I took out the attenuator and hooked the antenna up directly to unit and it works perfectly!!


The installer decided to try it with the attenuator in hopes of making it work better, it worked worse. We took it off.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

wierd. the 921 remote, on the 921, does it work from the other room? since both remotes work the same on the 622, if the old one works from longer away on the 921, swap the 921 antenna to the 622. maybe the antenna got damaged?


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm having the same problem. The TV2 remote only works for about 20 feet for me. I tried different remote channels and that's the best I could get. I even tried putting the antenna on coax outside the receiver cabinet and it made no difference either.

The RF feeds to the two other TVs... computer room and bedroom... work great, but I have to go to the livingroom to change channels.

Everything else on the 622 is working great!

Larry
SF


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

rut roh, faulty antenna connections maybe? I hope it's just you guys  and not "here we go again"


----------



## mrplow (Dec 10, 2004)

622 installed today. The 622 UHF remote will Change the address code but thats all. I was on the phone for an hour, we tried everthing even the 942 UHF remote, no luck There sending a replacement 622. Could this be the hardware/software problem that delayed the 622?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Though technically against FCC rules, you can locate the antenna in the same room as TV2 as follows:

Buy 2 splitter/combiners
At TV2 run 1 short cable between the TV in and the splitter. Put the antenna on the second side of the splitter. Connect the spitter to the home distro coax.

At the the receiver- Run a short cable from TV2 Out to one side of splitter. Run short cable from Antenna In to other side of spitter. Connect home distro coax to single side of spitter.

Works like a charm.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

LtMunst said:


> At TV2 run 1 short cable between the TV in and the splitter. Put the antenna on the second side of the splitter. Connect the spitter to the home distro coax.
> 
> At the the receiver- Run a short cable from TV2 Out to one side of splitter. Run short cable from Antenna In to other side of spitter. Connect home distro coax to single side of spitter.
> 
> Works like a charm.


Yes, it does work like a charm.

Thaks LtMunst


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

My neighbors are 50ft away and last night they kept changing my channels. I had to change frequencies.


----------



## jkinghome (Mar 16, 2006)

I am not too technical when it comes to coaxial stuff - but I would like to do this as I am getting bad coverage in my house with the UHF. 

Can I use a regular coaxial splitter to do this? 

Thanks!

Jane


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

jkinghome said:


> Can I use a regular coaxial splitter to do this?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jane


Yes, two of them will work fine. Just follow LtMunst procedure. Depending on what other signals are present around the house, you may have to find a quite UHF channel for TV2 and may need to reassign the remote frequency so neighbors don't interfere.


----------



## jkinghome (Mar 16, 2006)

OK, as I said I am very new to this stuff, so... I was getting bad reception in my bedroom (bad remote reception that is!), and I wanted to try this procedure that LtMunst suggested.

But while I was at it I wanted to "mirror" my TV2 reception from my 622 to my office TV.

So I started playing around with splitters and incorporte the UHF reception enhancement as outlined.

So I did, got the office TV working, got the bedroom working. Now to check the UHF remote signal... perfect.

The odd thing was I forgot one thing... the actual antenna on the last splitter. It was in my hand and not attached to the splitter! But the remote was totally responsive on both TVs.

So, this is probably clear to the other experts here, but not me - so in LtMunst's example, why would we even need the antenna attached?

See my crude diagram attached with what my set up looks like. I am curious.

Thanks!
Jane


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

jkinghome, I'm going to try mine with out the antenna so to see if it works as yours does. I'm thinking that if I distribute TV2 to more than one room, second floor and out in the garage, this might be a great solution for using the remote control at various distant locations.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

jkinghome said:


> The odd thing was I forgot one thing... the actual antenna on the last splitter. It was in my hand and not attached to the splitter! But the remote was totally responsive on both TVs.
> 
> So, this is probably clear to the other experts here, but not me - so in LtMunst's example, why would we even need the antenna attached?
> Thanks!
> Jane


Could be the Coax or splitter itself is providing enough of an "antenna" to work.


----------

